# My German Shepherd sits on my head



## Dogmom247 (Nov 6, 2018)

I wake up to my 100lb German Shepherd sitting on my head this morning, does anyone else have this problem? How do I stop it?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Tell him NO? Seriously though, I think most people would need more background in order to suggest anything...

How old is your dog? How long have you had him? What training has he had? What's his daily schedule like, exercise, play time, crate time, etc. Does he typically sleep with you? Is this the first time he's sat on you?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A crate?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahaha! I have had that happen a time or two with Newlie and Gunther. I just push them off.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

These dogs do think that they are funny. I'd laugh and give 'em a shove. Just don't play with him afterwards or he'll think it is a fun game to do again tomorrow morning. Do you have a bed or mat in your room that is his bed? Tell him to go to his place until you release him, then play a bit when all 6 feet are on the floor. Yours and his.


----------

